# Selection Date Information



## da1root

This is being created as a general information topic and will be locked.  Please continue to use appropriate forum threads for ongoing conversations.


*Selection Date Information*

During the recruiting year (1-Apr to 31-Mar) selections occur at the following rates:
*Officer Entry Plans*
    ROTP - Application Deadline is 31-Jan: From there selections happen frequently.
    MOTP - There is no application deadline.  Selections happen minimum monthly, however can also occur when the Health Services Specialist Recruiters request that a selection occur.
    DOTP - There is no application deadline.  Selections happen minimum monthly, however can also occur when the Health Services Specialist Recruiters request that a selection occur.
    SEELM - There is no application deadline.  Selections happen minimum monthly.
    DEO - There is no application deadline.  Selections happen monthly.
*NCM Entry Plans*
    NCM-STEP - There is no "general" application deadline; specific occupations may have a deadline - please speak with a Recruiter to confirm.  Selections happen minimum monthly.
    Unskilled/Semi-skilled/Skilled - There is no application deadline.  Selections happen twice a month minimum, sometimes weekly.

Selections will continue to occur until the specific occupation & entry plan has been filled with the number of applicants that the CAF has identified as requiring for that Fiscal Year.

Please note that the above are "general" guidelines and at any point a projected/schedule selection can be pushed/moved for a variety of reasons.

*Time Frame:* After a selection it can take 3-5 business days for a CFRC to be informed of who was selected, from there it can take another 5-7 business for an applicant to be informed (depending on the workload of a CFRC, and when the applicant is set to do BMQ/BMOQ).  This translates to a total of 8-12 business days from when a selection occurs to when the applicant is informed of the offer.

*Specific Dates*
Please note that Selection Dates are designed as a planning tool to help guide Recruiting Detachments in prioritizing files; as such specific dates of projected selections will not be posted.  The actual dates can change for a variety of reasons; and while there is information available to recruiters as to what the projected dates are, it does not manage the expectations of applicants to inform them that a selection will occur on a specific date only for it to be delayed.



As always the most accurate and up to date information on Selection Dates is your respective CFRC.


----------



## da1root

Please note that the date of the information posted above was April 2018.
Obviously these generic selection timelines are different during SARS-CoV-2 (aka COVID-19).


----------

